# Need info: Device manger non plug and play device drivers



## Some Guy (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi, I was reading about how some people were having problems with starforce (anti-piracy software for games that caused crashes and cd-rom associated problems) and one of the things starforce did was install itself as a npnp driver with system level access. So now I'm curious about the non plug and play device drivers as I've installed a lot of programs over the last year (theoretically from trustworthy sources).

The particular interest I have is in a gkmixern. I've found no official information what it is, just that some people listed it in some tech jargon (well, to me it's jargon) file listings associated with trojan or virus problems. 

So, my primary motivation for making this topic is to satiate my parinoia concerning legit and illegit nonplug-and-play drivers.

I'm running windows xp professional sp2 on a four year old laptop.

The npnp drivers I see are:

AFD
Beep
Diagnostics CPU Driver
Diagnostics Driver
Diagnostics Memory Driver
dmboot
dmload
EABFiltr
ENTECH
Fips
Generic Packet Classifier
gkmixern
HP Client Management Driver
HTTP
ipnat
ipsec
ksecdd
mnmdd
mountmgr
ndis
NDIS Usermod I/O Protocol
NDProxy
netbt
Nortel Extranet Access Protocol (oddly this one has a ! symbol on it, Status: enabled)
Null
PartMgr
ParVdm
RDPCDD
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver
Remote Access IP ARP Driver
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver
Secdrv
tcpip
UXDCMN
VgaSave
VolSnap

For contrast I did find a list of npnp drivers on someone else's computer:

Non-Plug and Play Drivers:
AFD 
aswRdr 
avast! Asynchronous Virus Monitor 
avast! Network Shield Support 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
HTTP 
IP Network Address Translator  
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
Microsoft Generic AGPv3.0 Filter for K8 Processor Platforms
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Q_21624235.html

On a side note: I've got these three problems I haven't really checked out. I'll probably search the archives or create more topics when I get around to these but I'm not sure if they are associated with something here.

One: dvd-rom drive (Toshiba Dvd-rom SD-R2312) can't run certain dvds such as the battlestar galatica dvds or firefly dvds (worked fine on my tv's dvd player) but the drive works fine with others such as the firefly movie: Serenity (Didn't find any new drivers using driver update).

Two: 10 second delay when right clicking on a file or performing a file operation (i.e. ctrl-c). Only occurs when connected to the internet (yeah, sounds like spyware). (Ran spy bot and McAfee => nothing)

Three: Flickering black screen while playing games. Oddly, this occurs with old and new games such as total annihilation and half-life 2 (everything was fine for the first two years). Complaining about this under warranty ended with my motherboard being replaced, problem ressurrected 3 months later.

Thanks for any help.


----------

